
Yorimitsu and Shuten-Dôji: The drunken demon of Kyoto - pseudolus
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20190121-yorimitsu-and-shuten-dji-the-drunken-demon-of-kyoto
======
gerdesj
"Many of our own postmodern superheroes are forged from the fame of real-life
figures – ‘Bruce Wayne’, aka Batman, is famously a conflation of the 14th-
Century Scots warrior Robert the Bruce"

Is Batman really Robbie?

~~~
faitswulff
The only connection I can make after reading Robbie's Wikipedia entry is that
Robert the Bruce spent some time in a cave after a few defeats only to emerge
and defeat the English on the third attempt.

~~~
diablerouge
The answer is in the quotes from Batman's Wikipedia page[1] second paragraph
in the linked section.

Edit: The article is apparently correct re: the origin of Burce Wayne's name.

[1.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman#Creation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman#Creation)
]

